# Glasses



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Question for you glasses wearers.
I am feeling the need to move on from reader glasses. They are not really good enough for everyday finishing. And I feel I am missing too much from the lack of being able to see good enough.
Do you have to buy anything special? How in the world do you keep them clean while sanding or texturing? Do you just have to continually clean them? That seems like a dumb question now that I have it written out. The other thing that concerns me is keeping them on my face. When I wear the cheaper reading glasses, I have trouble with them falling off when I bend over. I am hoping that is the difference between the cheap glasses and the expensive glasses. Any advice form my trusted drywall friends will be greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Heard online Warby Parker is supposed to deliver good $ value on higher end glasses: http://ca.warbyparker.com/how-we-do-it


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

for sanding you could get a full face dust mask, 3m has one my friend uses, says it doesn't fog up, cant hear a word he says when he has it on tho, think their around $130-160


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Contacts?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Contacts?


Contacts get to dry especially if your sanding he could wear it under swimming goggles lol. Let me know if u want a site where you can get cheap prescription glasses I bought mine for 15 bucks and still have them after 2 years


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I wear a fishing hat when I sand to keep some dust out of my eyes. I look goofy but i dont care.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pretty sure I could never get used to something in my eye like contacts. Thinking back, my dad always wore a funny looking fishing hat. I am old enough to not care as much how others think I look. Function is way more important. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Tim0282 said:


> Pretty sure I could never get used to something in my eye like contacts. Thinking back, my dad always wore a funny looking fishing hat. I am old enough to not care as much how others think I look. Function is way more important. Thanks for the tips!


Use a sombrero

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003M...qid=1397604414&sr=8-13&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Corey The Taper said:


> Use a sombrero
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003M...qid=1397604414&sr=8-13&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


My wife heard me from outside laughing! Good one!!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Magic said:


> My wife heard me from outside laughing! Good one!!


Lol my wife asked me what I was laughing when I thought of it


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Corey The Taper said:


> Lol my wife asked me what I was laughing when I thought of it


Funny thing is when I went to mexico I bought my dad one so if I can find it I will be using it when I sand


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

The safety glasses I found that won't fog on me are the ones where the outer lense parts aren't attached to the frame, but left to 'free float' away from one's face. The lenses are attached near the nose cutaway. The distance of the lenses from one's face seems to make the difference. It also stays cooler between the glasses and one's face - not holding and reflecting heat back as much.

If I was looking for glasses, I might consider how one could get them so they wouldn't fog, and less heat buildup. Could there be prescription glasses built along the same way as those safety glasses?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I usually wear contacts while working .... And they work fine you should just try trial ones first they are free. Don't worry you can't feel them in your eyes unless they get really dry..... And don't stand by a fire to long ... Seen a crazy thing about someone standing by a camp fire and the contacts melted ..... 

Lol but don't worry they are awesome lol


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

JustMe said:


> The safety glasses I found that won't fog on me are the ones where the outer lense parts aren't attached to the frame, but left to 'free float' away from one's face. The lenses are attached near the nose cutaway. The distance of the lenses from one's face seems to make the difference. It also stays cooler between the glasses and one's face - not holding and reflecting heat back as much.
> 
> If I was looking for glasses, I might consider how one could get them so they wouldn't fog, and less heat buildup. Could there be prescription glasses built along the same way as those safety glasses?


How many drywallers would know you closely follow APA writing style


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> How many drywallers would know you closely follow APA writing style


Except for you, maybe None. Including me.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I have proof read enough of the wife's IO Psych papers to be on to ya :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> I have proof read enough of the wife's IO Psych papers to be on to ya :jester:


Cr*p. Too many psych classes of my own, I guess.

Does that mean I can't be a drywaller anymore?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Writing APA style on a forum without appearing condescending or aloof is the real art.

My dad is a writer, mostly theology and such, and my wife insists on teaching our kids creative writing. Don't you dare fail to use quality adjectives around her!

Oh, and my dad will bust your chops if you use any excess words at all, quality or otherwise.

I'm lucky to be able to get a coherent thought down at all


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mld said:


> Don't you dare fail to use quality adjectives around her!


Tell her to quit womaning you. :yes:


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

don't they have prescription face shields for football helmets now, all you need is a football helmet


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Tell her to quit womaning you. :yes:


Whoa, you just turned the word woman into a verb!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mld said:


> Whoa, you just turned the word woman into a verb!


Yeah - see how she might like that for some "creative writing".


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You will never know the contacts are in your eye. It takes a few times putting them in and taking out to get used to but after that its a breeze. Been wearing mine for over a decade and can see like a hawk


----------

